# Hi all...newbie from the UK here.



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Calv:

Welcome aboard! I have a beekeeper friend who recently moved here from the UK. He has invited me to travel there with him this summer when he returns for a visit. Hope I can arrange it.


----------



## Calv (Mar 6, 2009)

BeeAware said:


> Hi Calv:
> 
> Welcome aboard! I have a beekeeper friend who recently moved here from the UK. He has invited me to travel there with him this summer when he returns for a visit. Hope I can arrange it.


Wow that was nice of him. You'll have a great time. :thumbsup:

Calv.


----------

